# Can you put a lockring on a freewheel hub?



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

OK, stupid rookie quiestion here. I was wondering if you could put a lockring on a singlespeed freewheel hub. Do you even need to have a lockring on a freewheel hub? Thanks.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Nope...use Loctite and don't skid....


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> Nope...use Loctite and don't skid....



Huh? Loctite on a freewheel?! Seriously. How would you ever get the thing off your hub if you did that? And btw, it'd be kinda hard to skid on a non-fixed gear bike.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Sorry, I misread your post.. I thought you wanted a fixed cog on a freewheel hub....It's called a suicide hub. Loctite works with some success

If you are using a BMX freewheel, no lock ring is needed(or loctite)


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

With the right-handed threads of a freewheel, pedaling tends to tighten a freewheel onto the hub. With the free rotation of the freewheel during coasting, there is nothing to put a reversing torque on the freewheel to unscrew it from the hub. Hence, freewheels don't need lockrings and standard freewheel hubs don't have lockring threads.

In contrast, even though pedaling will likewise then to tighten a fixed cog onto a hub, back pressure on the pedals will apply a reversing torque that can unscrew the cog. A lockring, which screws onto a fixed gear hub with left-handed threads that are a smaller diameter than the right-handed threads of the cogs, is the best way to prevent back-pressure on the pedals from unscrewing the fixed cog. As an alternative, some folks have had success using blue locktight between the cog and the threads if they are using a standard threaded hub, which does not have lockring threads.


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

OK thank guys. I'm glad that you don't have to put a lockring on a freewheel cog/freewheel hub because I just got a new hub and new freewheel, but no lockring. 

Just wondering though... if you are using a standard threaded hub, and you got a threaded cog, why not just use a lockring instead of using locktite?


----------



## PeanutButterBreath (Dec 4, 2005)

If the lockring and threads are not reverse, they are not locking anything.

You can't even buy a lockring intended for use on freewheel threads. You have to use one designed for bottom brackets.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

PeanutButterBreath said:


> If the lockring and threads are not reverse, they are not locking anything.
> 
> You can't even buy a lockring intended for use on freewheel threads. You have to use one designed for bottom brackets.


We see a lot of "ghetto fixies" done up this way. "Suicide hub."

But fact of the matter, a bb lockring is better than nothing. Screw two nuts on a bolt. Then try backing the inside one off. It will meet some resistance from the outer one.

Still, a half-a** (and dangerous if you insist on being brakeless) way to build a fixie.


----------

